# hello, I need some help.



## paumi (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello I am 24 years old and dh is 26. We have been ttc for 6years with no luck, at first it was unexplained but in 2006 I was reffered to mfs where they told me I had pcos. We have had 1 cycle of ivf that had to be abandoned because of abnormal embies due to overstimulating and our 2nd cycle went really well but got a bfn. My older sister has offered to be a surrogate and her husband has agreed to it too only if the eggs and sperm come from me and dh. I just wanted to know if there were any clinics near to me (I live in Birmingham) that would offer surrogacy to us because my clinic wont unless I've had more than 3 m/c's. And also how long will the whole process take and what sort of costs will be involved, also if somebody can shed some light on wills and life insurane, what will i need them for? and will i still need them if my sis is a surrogate and any other info will be very much appreciated.

big thanks in advance


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hiya, MFS in Aldridge do Surrogacy, I think if you look on their site they have all the fees for the different services. I think it would still be advisable to have will and insurance in place, even though its a family member doing the surrogacy with you. I think the clinic would want to know stuff like that is in place. Good luck with it. 

I'm just about to start surrogacy treatment at MFS myself as a host.


----------



## paumi (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello babymithel,  

Thanks for replying i will get in touch with mfs and get more info from them. I do like the clinic and its staff and because they know us would make it more comfortable for us. Goodluck with your treatment at mfs.  

paumi.


----------



## paumi (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello lgft, 

Thankyou for your reply, I am new to this site but have found it a great help with a few other questions I had. I would be very grateful if you could send me the links about will and life insurance. If you have already done so forgive me, I think working my way round the site will take a while. 
Thanks again. 

paumi


----------



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi we had a referral to www.ivfconsulting.com who worked with our surrogacy service and provided our surrogates treatement and an egg donor in eight weeks , maybe an idea to take a look at them 


good luck 

Sue x


----------

